# Any boiled peanut recipes?



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

I am looking for a good cajun style boiled peanut recipe. Any one got one they wouldn't mind sharing? Got 20 lbs I want to boil today


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cover goobers completely in pot with water, add 3 cups "Slap Yo' Mama. Boil till done. Eat.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, ill see if I can find any ofthat


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Put crab boil in them too!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

This is straight from Holland Farms Pnut's

1/2 cup rock salt per 5lbs of pnuts! (regular salted)


(Cajun 5 lbs too)
1 onion
1 bell pepper
1/4 cup granulated garlic
2 tbsp. chili powder
2 tbsp. cayenne pepper
5 jalapeno peppers
1/4 cup rock salt
1/4 cup Tony's crab boil
2 sliced lemons


Actually the only Cajun kind I like are Hawks. Use to be able to pick em up in places in the 5 lb bags. Just put em in the crock pot and BAM there done!!!!


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

Would you use regular salted peanuts or raw peanuts? I would be afraid that adding salt in the water to already salted peanuts would make them too salty. But then that might wash down a cold beer really well.

How long do you boil them?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

tnjimbob said:


> Would you use regular salted peanuts or raw peanuts? I would be afraid that adding salt in the water to already salted peanuts would make them too salty. But then that might wash down a cold beer really well.
> 
> How long do you boil them?


HUH???

use green pnuts, if they are already salted---that means they've been roasted or what not already.


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

Jason said:


> This is straight from Holland Farms Pnut's
> 
> 1/2 cup rock salt per 5lbs of pnuts!* (regular salted)*



Well, that's what I thought but after reading your post above, I wasn't sure. Always thought you were supposed to use green (raw) peanuts.

How long do you soak/cook them?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

tnjimbob said:


> How long do you soak/cook them?


Till they're done. Constant taste testing is needed after a certain point to test for firmness/mush that you like and the salt taste that you like.


----------

